

Reddit's Github Repo (including all their source code) - YoungEnt
https://github.com/reddit/

======
chrisledet
This is old news. They announced they were going open source back in 2008.

Here's the blog post: <http://blog.reddit.com/2008/06/reddit-goes-open-
source.html>

~~~
jinushaun
I actually installed Reddit on a EC2 instance back in May from the official
source code off of GitHub, so this definitely isn't something new.

On a related note, documentation for installing and maintaining Reddit is
nearly non-existent. Very frustrating. I ended up taking the easy route and
installed on a recommended Ubuntu image and used their Ubuntu-specific install
script.

